

On the History and Future of Cosmic Planet Formation - dstyrb
http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.01202

======
CaiGengYang
This is a related article on alien life by Nasa

[http://www.space.com/29041-alien-life-evidence-
by-2025-nasa....](http://www.space.com/29041-alien-life-evidence-
by-2025-nasa.html)

I would love to be able to help build cheap spaceships that can travel to
Europa , drill into the ocean underneath it and fish for life in there. There
could very well be life in there, and to find it would be an amazing hack ...

